# working in the Halloween industry advice



## midnighthags2 (May 12, 2009)

My dream is to be able to make a living (in any capacity) within the Halloween industry.
If anyone out there works Halloween year round, I would love to know what you do!
I'm just looking for some advice and encouragement!!  

Thank you so much!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

When you say Halloween industry what do you mean? The haunted attraction industry, halloween prop retail or what? There is really lots for you to choose from, unless you have something specific in mind. Whatever it is I am sure there is someone on here to help you.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I too share your dream. There is absolutely nothing that would make me happier than my job being something halloween related. We have tried a couple years now to get a pro haunt going, but it is so hard with all the laws now and so expensive to get started. I am now thinking of starting my own web site and building props for a business. still trying to work everything out.
Hopefully someday we both will make our dreams come true, i wish you the very best luck.


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

I always try work in Halloween stores or at universal studios


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

It might help to know your skill set. As *creepyhomemaker* said, there are a lot of jobs within the industry, and a lot depends on what skills you bring with you.


----------



## kingofmicestudios (May 24, 2009)

Hi, I'm new here, but thought I'd jump in since my full time job is Halloween. I'm an artist, and basically what began as just a few Halloween inspired pieces several years ago has happily turned into....it seems a bit odd to call it a "job", it's more like full time "FUN". 

I started by selling a few pieces on eBay, got my own website and blog, opened an Etsy store and then three years ago a big break came when I was invited to participate in the prestigious "Ghoultide Gathering" show up in Northville, Michigan. Lots of really well known artists there (and to tell the truth, I still feel like the cool kids are letting me sit at their table, haha.)

Anyway, this is what worked for me, but you don't need to be an artist to start your own Halloween business on the net. Discover your passion and find a way to market it. If you love what you do, chances are others will too. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I too wish to work in the Halloween industry...so please everyone...keep this thread going. How about people listing the jobs they know exist and starting a discussion on how to get into those positions?

I would love to work in Halloween set designs or something along that line.

I'll start - (For example)...what jobs are there in a Public Haunt attraction and are they year round or only seasonal...(I know there's a thread about year round. Lets list all we know!!!)


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

As Creepyhomemaker and TK421 have already said, it would help to know your particular skill set. The haunt and Halloween industry is a broad church and it would be useful to know where abouts you may fit in.
Are you an artist? An actor? a designer?...
Are you a team player, or do you prefer to work alone?
Would you prefer to be an employee or go the self-emplyed route?..
If you could narrow the field a little, there are probably plenty of members here with experience in certain aspects of the industry that can help you, but I feel that at the moment, your question is a little too general for most of us to be able to offer much advice of any value.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I would love to have my own little reatlier shop. I'v always dreamed off owning my own halloween store. What's your favorite part of Halloween? I think thats the big question you ask yourself. For me its the decorations and props. That's why I'd be in a retail shop.


----------



## frugal ghoul (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm a team player and would love to build props, I have a working level knowledge of electronics, pneumatics, carpentry and mechanics. So where do I turn?


----------



## midnighthags2 (May 12, 2009)

Thank y'all so much for your replies! 

Yes, let's please keep this thread going!! Maybe we all will be able to realize our Halloween dream jobs by helping and encouraging one another!!


----------



## midnighthags2 (May 12, 2009)

*Halloween Industry advice*

As for me, my dream job is to plan/decorate and cater Halloween parties. 
I am a caterer and cake decorator and all I have ever wanted to do, for as long as I can remember, is coordinate, create Halloween menus and food and decorate for Halloween parties. 

Does anyone know of someone that may do something like that at all? If so, I would love to have a little guidance!
I know this is a really specialized niche but it's what I have always wanted to do.


----------



## nOrTHeRn TouCh (Feb 24, 2006)

We kind of do this... I started my web site last year and ran our 1st Pro Haunt at our local shopping mall last year we are already booked for 5 weeks this year and have done many themed parties so far as well as themed cakes and other themed set-up we even had the chance this past Christmas to build the Mall A new Santa Chair for there display. For us it all started by going to the mall to find out about a kioss to sell some of my products and it has now blown up and really getting big locally. I have now quite my job and am doing what I love full time.... I will say it is not the simplest jump to make but use the skills you have to do it I live in a city that only has about 200000 people and in just under a year grabbed the party market here and now have not only jumped into the Halloween industry but the party industry in a whole there are so many ways you can go My wife also makes custom cakes so we have really began to touch on different levels I will say tho if you are in a low tourist area maby a year round Halloween store or haunt won't work by itself but if you can market somthing else and Halloween be your big Draw your changes in making it could increases then just relying on the Haunt or store.. In our case we are now in the process of creating a portable mini putt themed to our style and a Laser tag Arena to come in the near future I am also in the process of buying a ScAir Structure so we could have a portable haunt and use it for our other events... There are so many ways you can go just plan it all out make a good biz plan and you'll be on your way...


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Here would be the problem, I would think, with specializing in catering and planning Halloween parties. Halloween only comes once a year. You could maybe do 3 a week (it's not a haunted attraction after all) Most people would choose October for a party and maybe the first of November some years. Thats like 15 parties. And while I admit that would be a blast as I have been asked to plan and coordinate kids birthday parties Halloween style (around Halloween mind you), I am not sure that will lend itself to a career full time. I think you would have to do more of what nOrTHeRn TouCH does. Halloween alone is just too seasonal. That's why corn mazes and pumpkin patches turn into Christmas tree farms come November.


----------



## loveleene (May 19, 2009)

*Re: working in the Halloween industry advice .*

There is absolutely nothing that would make me happier than my job being something halloween related. We have tried a couple years now to get a pro haunt going, but it is so hard with all the laws now and so expensive to get started.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

What a cool thread! I myself compose Halloween/horror music and would love to do that as a full time gig. I'm releasing my second album this September, and Im nowhere close to even making it a part time job. It's just something that I love to do, and if I can sell a cd here and there then thats a plus. In the end, Im just happy knowing that I am contributing to the Halloween spirit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

Interesting. Could you either post here or pm me your etsy/ebay store link/s? I would love to see your stuff.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Verse 13 said:


> What a cool thread! I myself compose Halloween/horror music and would love to do that as a full time gig. I'm releasing my second album this September, and Im nowhere close to even making it a part time job. It's just something that I love to do, and if I can sell a cd here and there then thats a plus. In the end, Im just happy knowing that I am contributing to the Halloween spirit.


That awesome keep up the good work!


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

If I won the lottery, I would quit my computer desk job and open a novelty/magic/costume shop that had a haunted house attached.
I understand that this would probably not be the most lucrative career in the world... but I wouldn't care, I would've just won the lottery!

Oh well, it's kind of hard to win a lottery that you don't play!


----------

